

Show HN: Your custom UX checklist - userium
https://userium.com/

======
userium
UX reports are often boring to read - and to write. We decided to solve the
problem by making a simple, fast way to make a UX checklist for your project.

We prepared a UX checklist, which you can customise for your own needs and
then invite your team and client to check it out.

We'd love your feedback!

Thanks, Nina

------
patkai
Demo here [https://Userium.com/welcome/demo](https://Userium.com/welcome/demo)

~~~
userium
Yep, it's a GIF of the app..

------
nappula
Plus one for the seal cartoons on the terms and cond.

~~~
userium
Thanks! :) The seal is our mascot, it's a Saimaa ringed seal from Finland.
Btw, it's the most endangered seal
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saimaa_ringed_seal](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saimaa_ringed_seal))
in the world, there are only 310 of them left. It was separated from the other
seals when the land rose after the last ice age.

